# Make up water/dechlorinization DIY



## Trent C (Oct 23, 2014)

Hey guys. I am looking to improve my DIY project.
Water gets pexed into a float valve so I can avoid even more water spills. A few day go by to evaporate chlorine. And then gets dumped into the sump.
I want to: add more water; automate; incorporate a/the filter system.

Then, repeat it for the salt water tank adding a switch that controls an internal mixing pump set on a timer.
All seems doable. I just don't have that much imagination I guess.

Any thoughts or links to past similar projects?


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

I have two systems doing exactly what you're proposing. One with a sump and one without. Both are fresh water.

To automate the water change simply move your float valve to your sump container. Add a gravity fed siphon line (3/8 or 1/4") from your sump out to a drain, or outside your house. Use a ball valve on the drain line to control the amount of water you're changing. I change about 15 gallons a day on my 155g.

Add a charcoal filter to your intake line so you don't have to worry about chlorine.

The same can be accomplished without a sump by putting the float valve and drain line in the tank. It's not as pretty but it works the same way.

I added a pressure reducer to bring my water pressure from 70psi to 15psi on the fill lines to reduce the risk of leaks.

I hadn't have a problem (or done a traditional water change) in a couple years.


----------

